# hey im new



## mouseymumby (Sep 20, 2011)

hiya im new, just started collecting afew fancy mice and am getting very addicted already i LOVE them. i have blue, silver, black tans, broken marked, cream and white marked, brown and white marked, champagne, white with black eyes, fawn/ginger with black eyes and red eyes, and i think thats it so far lol


----------



## Mouse Queen 96 (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi welcome to the forum. Will you post pictures of your miceys?


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! where abouts do you live?


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## mouseymumby (Sep 20, 2011)

Hiya thanks for the welcomes  I will get some pics put up of them as soon as I can, for some reason my pc won't load the website so I can only get on it with my phone  I live in nottinghamshire, england.


----------

